# Creme Brulee containers



## chefatrh (Feb 23, 2011)

Does anyone have a line on where I could get some small creme brulee containers.  Preferably cheap and disposable.  One of 4 different dessert tasting for a wedding.  Rental supply places don't have.....go figure.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

You can find some here:

http://elbin.com/product/disposable-creme-brulee-cup/

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/3-1-4-4-oz-foil-ramekin-utility-cup-100-pack/99942330.html

http://www.kitchendance.com/foilramekins.html

http://www.bakedeco.com/dept.asp?id=386#.U3J2bIFdWSo

Petals.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Might be just as cheap to do them in a edible shell. Any form for will do, tart shell, muffin pan etc. Bling bake a very thin sugar dough or

store bought puff. Just a thought.


----------



## chefatrh (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## sirchefalot (Apr 10, 2014)

They look great in an espresso cuo served with a sable biscuit


----------

